# Decoration feedback please



## nightflyer (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm setting up this 90G tank for an aulonocara population, with a pleco or two to boot. I've got some holey rock and fake driftwood. My goal is to create a natural looking environment with plenty of cubbies for the cichlids. I'm struggling mostly with the right side, as I can't get happy with the holey rock arrangement. I have another medium sized piece outside the tank too that is on standby. I welcome overall appearance feedback, as well as suggestions. I'm a few days out from adding fish, so I'm just messing with arrangement right now. The shark is my kid's contribution :roll:


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

try making it less uniform


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Kalost said:


> try making it less uniform


i agree, you dont need much rockwork for auloncara as apposed to mbuna.

perhaps add the extra rock and play around until its not so uniform, especially the fake plants. you'll get there, just play around till you like it :thumb:


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Your current setup is quite symmetrical (i.e., centered wood with equal piles of rock on both sides). If you create an asymmetric layout it will look more natural and interesting. For example, a large pile of rock and wood at the 1/3 mark, with another smaller pile at the other 1/3 mark. Don't put anything dead center.


----------



## nightflyer (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks, makes sense. I will work on making it more asymmetrical. Just needed a qualified "extra set of eyes"!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Yep, "asymmetric" is the key to tanks, if you want it more natural. I'd move your heater to one side or the other, not dead middle, or even put it sideways at the bottom back. I'd put a plant in front of it to help hide it somewhat as well as the filter intake. Maybe get a smaller plant as well so they are not the same exact height.

Driftwood to one side, and a small rock in front and to the side so you can see both. Then stack other holey rock to make a good cave or two. Don't be afraid of the little extra weight.

I'm getting a 210 gallon in a few weeks and I've been going crazy trying to visualize my rock set up, HA


----------

